# Forum > News > Contests >  $75 In Prizes! Massive Giant Panda Contest! Chance to win $15!

## Confucius

The Contest Has Finished


Hello, welcome to the next of my Panda contests! This one is simple, post any art-work related to Giant Pandas and the best* five* submissions (chosen by me) will win* $15!

Rules & Requirements: 
*
One submission per user, the artwork does not have to be made by the userAt least 25 reputation or donator statusThe art must be safe for work and family friendlyNo reposting of art work already postedThe work of art must clearly be related to the Giant PandaThe art does *not* have to be original content made by the poster, but original content is encouraged! 

Any type of art, whether it be sound, music, visual, literary, or whatever is allowed as long as it is clearly related to the Giant Panda!

*Prizes:*
$15 for the five users who submit the best content!The money will be sent via paypal or bitcoin or any online service of the winner's choosing, provided it can be used via debit card easily. 

*End Date:*
The contest will end in one month of the time this post is approved! (written Sept. 29th)If there are less than five submissions the prize money will be added up and spread across those who did post! 


Good luck!

----------


## Dovah

first!

----------


## CreativeXtent



----------


## Disphotic



----------


## hackerlol

Panda living in harmony.





Click to Enlarge.

----------


## gippy



----------


## Igzz



----------


## Eryx



----------


## HI5

*Note the mountains and fog in the background*  :Cool:

----------


## kozzzan



----------


## Laykith

Accidentally removed my first post so here is a new. 


Edit: cant make link work, ill fix it later

----------


## Spooch



----------


## HI5

Spooch, you drew this one or found it on the net?
In any case it's pretty darn awesome (saying in a risk of losing the contest : P)

----------


## Confucius

> Spooch, you drew this one or found it on the net?
> In any case it's pretty darn awesome (saying in a risk of losing the contest : P)


It's a drawing by Martin Hsu, it is very nice though  :Wink:

----------


## Spooch

I found it on the interwebs, i wish i had the skills to draw it though :O

----------


## advanta

This thread is wonderful.

----------


## Sephiroth

IRONPANDA

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Giant panda using human as a rope.

----------


## IWouldntCheat

Q: What goes black, white, black, white, black, white? 
A: A panda rolling down a hill.

(Also on a side note, here is the uncaptioned image.)

----------


## Kenneth

**** the World. I'm a Panda

BTW: Its a GIF. IDK how to make the GIF work in the thread without clicking on it like Soul Eater did


In the wild, giant panda sex usually involves one female and two or more males
https://twitter.com/GoogleFacts/stat...87045290160128

----------


## Sychotix

Or really anything from the anime Polar Bear Cafe!

----------


## Confucius

Just a reminder, there are only 10 days left!

----------


## Deathyaw

I might not win but i had a nice time on this thread.

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*emo panda is here!  

*

----------


## Confucius



----------


## HI5

> 


I keep singing it at random from time to time, not even kidding >.>

----------


## Pen

What about red pandas?

----------


## Confucius

No red pandas, this is Giant Panda contest!

----------


## Confucius

Only 3 days left before I pick the winners on oct 30th! Post now if you want your chance, there are a lot less submissions than I thought there would be!

----------


## Kalyino

I am entering!

----------


## Sychotix

Keep up the submissions guys! We need more cute pandas! Only 1 day left!

----------


## Confucius

Just as Sychotix said, today is the last day, I will pick the winners tomorrow!

----------


## leozeul

much love, panda 4 lief

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*gd luck everyone! *

----------


## Domo Kun

PS isnt working for me ATM T.T gimma a day if u culd

thx and gl

----------


## Confucius

*The winners are:*
*-Deathyaw
-Hackerlol
-Dovah
-Iwouldntcheat
-HI5

I will pm each winner asking how they would like to receive their $15! If they deny the money then I will choose another winner!

*

----------


## HI5

Wooohooo!! 
knew I'm gonna win  :Cool:

----------


## Domo Kun

Grats all

i gotta stop the procrastination lol
ill send u one i made in a lil just for reference

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*gratz everyone! enjoy! ^_^*

----------


## Deathyaw

Yey  :Big Grin:  im so happy!

----------


## Smitten

Congrats to everyone who won, and thanks for running the contest.

----------


## hackerlol

hacker wins.
: D

----------


## DiamondStarFall

> hacker wins.
> : D


*hacker hacks n wins!  

and right, thx for running the contest panda!*

----------


## Confucius

Prizes have been sent to everyone except Iwouldntcheat, who has not contacted me yet. Thank you everyone for joining in on the contest, another one will come in the future!

----------


## Dante

****en hackerlol hacking his way to victory
gratz all  :Smile:

----------


## DiamondStarFall

> ****en hackerlol hacking his way to victory
> gratz all


Quote for truth!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ever4dana

I am entering!

----------


## Confucius

I'm sorry but the contest is over.

----------

